# SKA National Championships Biloxi



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Luck to all the local teams that are heading over to compete.....My Dinghy, Strictly Bizness, Set 4 Life, Kingscape, Airborne, Reel Hard, Strike Twoand anybody else I may have left off. Bring a championship back with you!!!!


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

GOOD LUCK GUYS. Good thing it is calling for calm seas and warm weather.:moon


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

I was over there last weekend when the FLW championshiops were weighing in. Saw ALOt of fish being weighed the first day on Friday. The biggest was 57 #'s, long thick fish.


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

I can only dream:clap<DIV class=head><DIV class=sponsors></DIV><DIV class=time></DIV><DIV class=weather> </DIV><DIV class=parking></DIV><DIV class=points><A>







</A></DIV><DIV class=webcast> </DIV><DIV class=main id=main style="HEIGHT: 2898px"><DIV class=subhead style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><DIV style="FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 130px; HEIGHT: 100px"> </DIV><DIV style="FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 130px; HEIGHT: 50px"> </DIV><DIV style="FLOAT: left; WIDTH: 125px; HEIGHT: 50px"> </DIV></DIV><DIV id=apps style="HEIGHT: 2898px"><DIV id=applist style="MARGIN-LEFT: -400px"><DIV class="app pointer" onclick="switchApp('generali');"><SPAN class=price><SPAN class=assyidea><SPAN class=name id=generali_name>General Information 

Hotels, Marinas, Service Trailers and more</DIV><DIV class="app pointer" onclick="switchApp('tournamenti');"><SPAN class=price><SPAN class=assyidea><SPAN class=name id=tournamenti_name>Tournament Information 

Prizes, Payouts, TWTs and Memorabilia</DIV><DIV class="app pointer" onclick="switchApp('checklist');"><SPAN class=price><SPAN class=assyidea><SPAN class=name id=checklist_name>Nationals Checklist 

Things to-do before Biloxi</DIV></DIV><DIV class=appinfo id=generali_info><H3>General Information</H3>

*Created in partnership with the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development and the Mississippi Development Authority *<P class=tagline>If you are a Captain looking for a Crew or Crew looking for a qualified boat, call Loreen at 904-819-0360. Remember, everyone on your boat at Nationals must have fished two SKA sanctioned tournaments as a competition member during the 2008 season!

*Getting There*
*From the East on I-10* Take Exit 50
*From the West on I-10* Take Exit 46A <HR><H2>Host Hotels</H2>

*Isle of Capri Casino Resort*
151 Beach Blvd, Biloxi, MS 39530
1-228-435-5400 | 1-800-THE-ISLE
Call direct 1-866-475-3847
Mention SKA National Championship 

*Palace Casino Resort*
158 Howard Avenue, Biloxi, MS 39530
1-800-PALACE-9 (1-800-725-2239)
Mention SKA National Championship <HR><H2>Hotels & Condo Rentals</H2>

*Grand Casino*
280 Beach Boulevard, Biloxi, MS 39530
(228) 436-2946 | 1-800-WIN-2-WIN
www.harrahs.com

*Hard Rock Casino*
777 Beach Blvd, Biloxi, MS 39530
228-374-ROCK (7625)
www.hardrockbiloxi.com

*Jimmy Mack's Condo in Biloxi*
228-207-4730 | [email protected]
www.condoinbiloxi.com

*Imperial Palace Hotel & Casino*
850 Bayview Avenue, Biloxi, MS 39530
1-228-436-3000
1-888-WIN-ATIP (1-888-946-2847)
www.ipbiloxi.com
<HR><H2>Marinas & Trailer Parking</H2><P class=tagline>Absolutely no trailer parking on the grounds of any Casino Resort. There will be off site trailer parking. ALL BOATS: Bring your bumpers... there will be some rafting!!!

Boats will be expected to raft. There is absolutely no tying up to the weigh-in dock at any time. 

*Point Cadet Marina*
Isle of Capri Casino Resort, call 228-209-2355 or 228-209-4807
Potential room for 200 boats however calling them would be suggested. There will be construction going on at the Isle of Capri. Remember, No Trailer Parking!
If you are staying at the Isle of Capri, their trailer parking lots are located to the south of the Palace Casino Resort in the two parking lots located behind where the old hangar used to be. Again, coming out of the Isle of Capri, go through the traffic light and go to the first stop sign, turn right, go to the next street and turn left. Lots are about a block down on right. Just follow the signs. 

*Maritime Museum Docks*
Reserved for Fountain Boats. If you have a Fountain and are coming to the event please call Alden Thornton at 252-202-1818 or Email: [email protected] 

*Palace Casino Resort*
Site of the Championship. No reservations - first come, first served so arrive early to get your spot!
If you are docking at the Palace Casino Resort after you launch your boat you must immediately take your trailer to the parking lot of the Palace Casino Resort's warehouse and executive offices. As you come out of the launch area follow the signs to the parking area. Two-to-three-minute drive. Please park your trailer in an orderly fashion so each participant has easy access to his or her trailer. 

*Biloxi Small Boat Harbor*
Follow Casino Row west on Highway 90. It's just before you get to the Hard Rock Casino Resort. Same info number as Point Cadet 228-436-9312 or 228-209-4807.
If when you arrive in Biloxi, there is no room at the Palace or Point Cadet Marina, see Jack or Bobby. <HR><H2>Launch Ramps</H2>

*Biloxi Small Boat Harbor*
Follow Casino Row west on Highway 90. It's just before you get to the Hard Rock Casino Resort.

*Palace Casino Resort*
Feel free to launch your boat here but remove your trailer immediately <HR><H2>Fuel, Ice, & Ribbonfish</H2>

*Gorenflo's*
at Point Cadet Marina 228-432-0454
Danny and Lori at Gorenflo's have put in new gas pumps and will have a tanker truck that can pump also. They are located at Point Cadet Marina behind the Isle of Capri. They also have tackle and ice. They will have an adequate supply of hand caught, frozen, ribbonfish. It is suggested that you contact them and order yours now.

*Ocean Springs Marine Mart*
228-875-0072
Located on the east side of the bay, across from Point Cadet Marina (EAST)

*Palace Casino Resort*
There is no fuel at the Palace; however, there will be an ice truck there for your convenience.

*Shell Gas Station*
Located at the corner of Howard and Oak streets, west of the Palace.

*D'iberville*
Use 110 - Plenty of stations that you can fuel at with boat. <HR><H2>Service Trailers</H2>

Mercury, Yamaha, Suzuki and Loadmaster Service Trailers will be behind Kingfish City at the Palace Casino Resort.
*Do not* bring your boat to this site until you have permission to do so from your brand's service technician
*Do not* bring your boat to the Nationals with service problems. Have your motors inspected and serviced before you come to Biloxi. Bring them broken and you may not get them repaired !!!

Mercury | Scott - 954-931-1464
Yamaha | Myreon - 404-783-3772
Loadmaster | 813-689-3096
Suzuki | Sonny Hogan - 714-322-2514 <HR><H2>Fishing License</H2>

There is NO requirement to have a fishing license to fish the tournament on the two days of the event! However, if you pre-fish and bring any fish into Biloxi you must have a Mississippi Fishing License. If you catch bait prior to the event and pen it up, you MUST have a license. If you bring any specie into Biloxi for table fare, you must have a license, and finally, if you go into the bays to catch mullet or any other bait, you have a license!

*For a Mississippi Fishing License, call 1-800-546-4868* <HR><H2>If you need the SKA while in Biloxi</H2>

386-801-3200 <HR><P class=tagline>This event is planned and executed for your enjoyment. After all, you've reached a milestone in your fishing career. The object is to crown a National Champion in both the Open Class and Class of 23. We certainly hope your team is victorious, however please don't lose sight of the fact that you're in Biloxi to have a great time and catch a big fish. Friendships you'll make among the best king mackerel fishermen in the country already certify you a winner. We wish you good luck, good times, and tight lines. If we can do anything to make your trip to the Nationals more enjoyable please don't hesitate to give us a call.</DIV><DIV class=appinfo id=tournamenti_info style="LEFT: 180px"><H3>Tournament Information</H3>

*Tournament Entry Fees and Eligibility*
$425 per boat
All crew members on your National Team must be 2008 SKA Competition Members and have fished a minimum of two sanctioned tournaments in 2008 as Competition Members!
No exceptions!
No tournament checks are deposited until Nov. 1, 2008
If you include your e-mail address, then you will receive a confirmation that we have received your application. <P class=tagline>*NOTICE* - Tournament fees will not be collected at the Nationals.

All tournament forms must be completely filled out and returned to the SKA office on or before October 1 (or your Division's deadline) with your entry fee. Be sure to sign the back of the registration form. 

*No Credit Cards | Deadline: On or before Oct. 1 Div 2 Due Oct. 24 | Div 9 Due Nov. 13 | Div 6 Due Nov. 13 | Pros Oct. 12 | Past National Champions Due Oct. 1* 

*Note to Divisional Winners*
Divisional winners and the highest finishing team in a division with a Mercury powered boat. You still need to return your entry form now. Please just mark it ''divisional winner.'' Your entry fee will be taken care of. However, you must still come to registration and pick up your Captain's Bag and Boat Number. A check for $270 will be sent to you two weeks before the event via mail to help cover three nights in Biloxi. (Average night stay for one room in Biloxi $90). You must still make your own room reservations. If you receive compensation and then do not show up, the money must be returned to the SKA. <HR>

*TWTs | Open and Class of 23*
$100 Big Fish - Pays 50%, 30%, 20%.
$100 Aggregate - Pays 50%, 30%, 20%.
$100 Daily Big Fish - $50 per day goes into pot 
Pays 60%, 40% per day. 

You will receive a 1099 on TWTs. You are responsible for all taxes on the winnings. TWT money may be included in your registration check if it is received at the SKA office on or before October 1. 

Yes, you can sign up for TWTs at the event *(Cash Only!)*. <HR>

*Tournament Memorabilia*
Souvenir T-Shirts - $17.00 adult, $12.00 youth
Long Sleeve T's - $27.00
Championship Hats - $16.00
Championship Visors - $12.00
ProFinder Chips - $275.00 (Pre-orders only)
ProFinder Chart - $25.00 (choose MS or LA)
ProFinder Chart - $45.00 (both MS and LA) 

Silverstar Gold Jewelry, Sebago Shoes, and other merchandise available. *This is a good time to do some holiday gift shopping!* Pictures from the season will be available for order. This is a great time to add to your portfolio. <P class=tagline>Pre-ordering merchandise ensures the size and quantity you need is available.<HR>

*Plan To Win!* 

*If you are one of the winners* of a boat, motor, trailer package, be prepared to take the boat home with you or make arrangements to have it transported. Make sure you bring the phone number of your insurance agent. When we present it to you at the awards ceremony Sunday morning, from that point the boat is yours. <HR><H2>Prizes and Expected Payouts</H2>

*Open Class:* <UL><LI>*1<SUP>st</SUP> Place* - 31' Fountain Boat with Two Mercury Outboards, Loadmaster trailer, (2) AirTran Certificates @ $500 each valued at $115,000 <LI>*2<SUP>nd</SUP> Place* - 16' Donzi Boat with MerCruiser Bravo Drive and Loadmaster Trailer, valued at $28,000 <LI>*3<SUP>rd</SUP> Place* - $10,000 Cash Prize from Invincible Boats plus a 225hp Mercury OptiMax Outboard <LI>*4<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $5,000 Cash Prize from ProMarineUSA plus 225hp Mercury OptiMax Outboard <LI>*5<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $3,000 Cash plus a 225hp Mercury OptiMax Outboard <LI>*6<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $2,000 Cash plus a 225hp Mercury OptiMax Outboard <LI>*7<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $4,000 Cash plus prizes <LI>*8<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $3,000 Cash plus prizes <LI>*9<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $2,500 Cash plus prizes <LI>*10<SUP>th</SUP>-20<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $1,000 Cash plus prizes <LI>*21<SUP>st</SUP>-30<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $500 Cash plus prizes </LI>[/list]

*Class of 23:* <UL><LI>*1<SUP>st</SUP> Place* - 21' Contender Boat with Mercury Outboard and Loadmaster Trailer, plus (2) AirTran Certificates @ $500 each package valued at $41,000 <LI>*2<SUP>nd</SUP> Place* - $4,000 Cash plus a 225hp Mercury OptiMax Outboard <LI>*3<SUP>rd</SUP> Place* - $3,000 Cash plus a 225hp Mercury OptiMax Outboard <LI>*4<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $3,000 Cash plus prizes <LI>*5<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $2,500 Cash plus prizes <LI>*6<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $2,000 Cash plus prizes <LI>*7<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $1,500 Cash plus prizes <LI>*8<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $1,200 Cash plus prizes <LI>*9<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $1,000 Cash plus prizes <LI>*10<SUP>th</SUP> Place* - $1,000 Cash plus prizes <LI>*11<SUP>th</SUP>-15<SUP>th</SUP> - Place* - $500 Cash plus prizes </LI>[/list]<P class=tagline>Prizes and merchandise for the Captain's bags are provided by Mercury Outboards, Boater's World Marine Centers, Fountain Powerboats, Contender Boats, Invincible Boats, Donzi Boats, Ocean Waves Sunglasses, Garmin Electronics, Hi-Seas Fishing Line, Loadmaster Trailers, Sebago Marine Footwear, Sign Zoo, American Fishing Wire, Boone Tackle, Charter Lakes Marine Insurance, Cannon Downriggers, ProMarineUSA Marine Engine Parts, Air Tran Airways, Raymarine Electronics, Tigress Fishing Products, Rule Pumps, Piratecom, OceanLED, FishBoatLoans.com, American Rodsmiths, Silverstar Jewelry.</DIV><DIV class=appinfo id=checklist_info><H3>Pre-Nationals Checklist</H3><UL><LI>Go to church every Sunday between now and Nationals time. Pray for calm seas and big fish <LI>Fill out Championship Entry Form, merchandise & chart order, include your fees and return to SKA at once. (Order chart and chips for at once delivery to your home to study.) <LI>Thoroughly read this Nationals information packet SKA sent so I know where all activities take place, check-out and check-in times & locations, communications channel, etc. <LI>Make reservations at either the Isle of Capri or Palace Casino resort or hotel of your choice. <LI>Check on marina for boat. <LI>Call Lori or Danny at Gorenflo's to order ribbonfish, etc. <LI>Make sure my team members are aware of travel plans, times, etc. <LI>Get the boat to local dealer to have outboards serviced. <LI>Get your Mississippi fishing license. <LI>Re-spool reels, check rod guides. <LI>Make rigs. <LI>Spend day on trailer. Check bearings, grease, lights, bunks. Make sure tires look good, but don't leave without at least one spare, preferably two. <LI>Plan meeting with other divisional winners in your area to plan strategy. Those that work together win together! <LI>Check SKA web site frequently (FishSKA.com) for any Nationals updates. <LI>Go to the polls on November 4<SUP>TH</SUP> and exercise your right to vote! </LI>[/list]</DIV></DIV><DIV class=board id=board>





















</DIV><DIV class=skafooter></DIV></DIV><DIV class=foot><UL><LI>SKA Home </LI>[/list]</DIV>


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats to all who fished. What a challenge in those weather conditions. Congrats to Ed for the overall win (fishing with a small team, to say the least) and congrats to Tom on the small boat win. 90lbs of fish from a 23 footer in bad weather is a hero's dream. 

Congrats to Team Airborne for taking the local boys to the top of theleader boardon day one.

cheers.

drew


----------

